# Démission et pôle emploi



## RBK81 (5 Août 2022)

Bonjour, je suis inscrite à Pôle Emploi de puis 2 ans maintenant mais mes salaires sont trop élevés pour que j'ai un complément d'ARE (j'ai dû en avoir les 2 premiers mois de mon inscription). Mais je m'actualise tous les mois. 
Si je démissionne d'un de mes contrats pour un nouveau contrat, est-ce que cela aura une incidence sur mes ARE si jamais dans quelques temps je suis contrainte d'y avoir recours ? (Sachant que c'est un contrat que je n'avais pas encore à l'ouverture de mes droits). Je ne sais pas si je suis clair 😅
Bonne journée,  bonne vacances ou bon courage selon le cas 😉


----------



## Griselda (5 Août 2022)

Si tu démissionne tu auras MINIMUM une ARE suspendue durant 4 mois, puis tu pourras demander la révision de ton dossier et si tu apporte des preuves que tu cherches, trouves des contrats depuis tu pourras esperer la restitution de tes droits. En combien de temps? Ca c'est la nebuleuse.

Donc s'il y a un "bon" moment pour demissionner c'est maintenant, tant que de toute façon avec tes contrats restants tu ne percevrais rien de plus car encore de meilleur revenu qu'au moment de l'ouverture de ton dossier mais tu auras tout interêt à rapidement trouver un contrat de remplacement et que ça dure au moins plus de 4 à 6 mois car si entre temps un autre contrat est rompu, durant cette suspension, ça peut être la m...

Dans l'idéal nous n'avons jamais besoin d'ARE alors tu reste vraiment libre de tes choix.

Enfin "libre", attention toute fois car la PMI pourrait chercher à comprendre pourquoi tu démissionne, mieux vaut avoir une bonne raison car nous sommes tout de même tenues de preserver la stabilité pour les accueillis en tant que pro petite enfance.


----------



## RBK81 (5 Août 2022)

Merci Griselda, oui si jamais je démissionne c'est si j'ai trouvé un autre contrat. Et puis pour les ARE en 12 ans je ne les ai touché que 2 mois, effectivement je ne compte pas sur pôle emploi pour gagner ma vie, mais c'était dans l'éventualité où un autre PE m'arrête un contrat qui n'était pas prévu (on sait que ça peut arriver,  crèche, déménagement,  séparation...). Si jamais je démissionne de ce contrat, se sera la 1ère fois pour moi, mais là ça devient compliqué, de toute façon je vois la puer à la fin du mois donc je lui en parlerai 😉. 
Mais comme j'aime bien avoir tous les tenants et aboutissants avant de faire qqch, histoire de prendre la bonne décision au bon moment 😅


----------



## Griselda (5 Août 2022)

oui mieux vaut tout savoir avant.

Idéalement avant de décider, verifie que si l'un de tes autres contrats s’arrête (ou même tous, quelle horreur!) tu aurais assez de côté pour payer tes factures. Ce qu'il faut integrer c'est que ce sont TOUS les droits ARE qui sont suspendus, pas juste ceux en rapport avec le contrat rompu par le salarié.
J'ai vu ici sur le forum une AM catastrophée car au bout de 4 mois il a fallut attendre que son dossier passe en commission et donc au bout de 7 mois en tout, toujours pas d'ARE suite à sa demission tout simplement parce que commission pas encore passée. C'est pour ça que 4 mois c'est vraiment le MINIMUM.
Même quand tu n'as plus de place à priori, conserve les cordonnées de ttes autre demande, au cas où.
Pour être moins stressée, obtenir que les PE acceptent de rompre le contrat par simple retrait d'enfant c'est mieux qu'une démission mais il est vrai que si ça devient très compliqué avec les PE il y a peu de chance qu'ils acceptent de te rendre ce service. Si encore c'est compliqué avec l'enfant là ils pourraient entendre que c'est mieux pour leur enfant de changer d'AM sinon...

Si les PE se rendent coupables du non respect du contrat tu peux tenter une rupture aux torts de l'employeur (avec d'abord mise en demeure de conformité etc...) mais en attendant que le tribunal confirme avec preuve à l'appuis, le POLEmploi partira du principe par défaut que c'est bien toi qui a rompu et donc démissionné.

La dernière solution, pas très classe à mon avis, c'est de devenir TREEEES chiante, tout refuser en bloc, être odieuse pour pousser les PE à te licencier mais c'est alors la guerre des nerfs avec le risque que très contrariés ils trainenet des pieds pour l'ensemble de la procédure et la remise des papiers. Pas sur qu'au final ça soit mieux.

Une rupture en bonne intelligence c'est toujours mieux.


----------



## RBK81 (5 Août 2022)

Merci Griselda pour tous ces renseignements,je vais "ronger mon frein", le petit a 2 ans,  dans 1 an c'est l'école et avec lui tout se passe très bien la journée... 😅


----------

